# High Estradiol



## Rip (Dec 11, 2017)

I had blood work done about a week ago.

My *Estradiol *was in the high range. It was *49.3* pg./ml. Their range is (8.0-35.0)


My Testosterone was high, according to Lab Corp.
The *Total *was *1062 ng./ml.* Their range is (264-936)


and the *Free *was *37.0 pg/ml.* Their range is (8.0-35)


I have Arimidex 1 mg. tablets, but i'm concerned about what dose to take and when to take it. i want to start taking the A.I., but I want to take enough and i don't want it to go too low.

I'm taking .5cc per week split into 2 doses. (100mg total).

What's the best thing to do? 

Thanks


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you doing TRT? Or cycling?


----------



## Thezilla (Dec 11, 2017)

Sounds like trt to me. I would do .5 twice per week on the days you inject.


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2017)

What are you currently dosing? For me, that TT would push my E2 up but not much over 35 pg/ml. E2 at 30 is my sweet spot.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 12, 2017)

I’d probably do .25mg on injection days for 2 weeks and test again. 
That may be too many days between though, if you feel e2 symptoms, switch your dose to every 3rd day, as annoying as it will be to remember...

I don’t know what everybody experiences from ai, but I get irritable. Less=better for me


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2017)

Sounds like you are asymptotic but want your e2 within range. 

If if that's the case I second the .25mg 2x/wk option. .5 is too much imo. 

Run That for a month and get bloods pulled again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2017)

your not even that high man..Pop a adex pill and keep it moving


----------



## IHI (Dec 12, 2017)

I feel your pain, i convert quickly myself.


----------



## Thezilla (Dec 12, 2017)

You kinda have to play with it and see what works for you. With my trt dose it’s .5 twice a week though I run 200mg.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 12, 2017)

How do u feel ? Any bad sides? That's not that high and I wouldn't even mess with an AI unless u have some shitty sides. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 15, 2017)

I just switched from adex twice a week to aromisan 12.5 eod.  I feel much better on the aromisan than the adex.  Is this common?


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm doing TRT




Bullseye Forever said:


> Are you doing TRT? Or cycling?


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm doing TRT.
I'm not sure whether to lower my Test, which was slightly high, according to them, or to continue with the same dose and add anastrozole.
Thank you Snake


snake said:


> What are you currently dosing? For me, that TT would push my E2 up but not much over 35 pg/ml. E2 at 30 is my sweet spot.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

So, are you saying to maintain the same Testosterone dose, but start taking 1/2 tablet, twice per week? 



Thezilla said:


> Sounds like trt to me. I would do .5 twice per week on the days you inject.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I have 1mg. Arimidex.
I guess I should get some liquid instead, so I can take a lower dose.  
Thank you



Jin said:


> Sounds like you are asymptotic but want your e2 within range.
> 
> If if that's the case I second the .25mg 2x/wk option. .5 is too much imo.
> 
> Run That for a month and get bloods pulled again.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't want to bottom out my E.
I'm taking a pretty low Test dose too.  




Bro Bundy said:


> your not even that high man..Pop a adex pill and keep it moving


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I do and I tend to get polycythemia too. 
I used to do a higher TRT dose and take AI. 
Now, I'm taking a low dose and no AI and my E is high. 
I don't want to bottom out. 




IHI said:


> I feel your pain, i convert quickly myself.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I've done that dose at times too, but I was taking Anastrozole. 
I'm not taking any now, because my Test dose was so low. I still tested high in both Testosterone and Estradiol on 100mg (50mg twice per week) of TEST



Thezilla said:


> You kinda have to play with it and see what works for you. With my trt dose it’s .5 twice a week though I run 200mg.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2017)

Rip said:


> I'm doing TRT.
> I'm not sure whether to lower my Test, which was slightly high, according to them, or to continue with the same dose and add anastrozole.
> Thank you Snake



you should lower your test dose. You're already above range. You can afford to take a bit less with no adverse effects. 

Why add another drug when you can simply reduce another slightly?



Rip said:


> So, are you saying to maintain the same Testosterone dose, but start taking 1/2 tablet, twice per week?



too much imo. 



Rip said:


> I have 1mg. Arimidex.
> I guess I should get some liquid instead, so I can take a lower dose.
> Thank you



pill splitter. Buy it at cvs. I have the same pills. You can quarter them. 



Rip said:


> I don't want to bottom out my E.
> I'm taking a pretty low Test dose too.



200mg/wk is not a low dose of test. A lot of guys here run more than they need for trt to be effective. 



Rip said:


> I do and I tend to get polycythemia too.
> I used to do a higher TRT dose and take AI.
> Now, I'm taking a low dose and no AI and my E is high.
> I don't want to bottom out.



All the more reason to decrease test dose slightly. Try 160-180 for a month then retest.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I guess I feel ok. I don't feel all of the benefits you're supposed to experience from test. 
I do get morning wood. haha. Nipples are slightly sore to touch or bump into something. I don't think I have gyro.



ECKSRATED said:


> How do u feel ? Any bad sides? That's not that high and I wouldn't even mess with an AI unless u have some shitty sides. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2017)

Rip said:


> I guess I feel ok. I don't feel all of the benefits you're supposed to experience from test.
> I do get morning wood. haha. Nipples are slightly sore to touch or bump into something. I don't think I have gyro.



for me the benefits of test are:

wanting to to live and enjoy life
having a sex drive
being able to lose BF with proper diet and exercise. 
Being able to focus
having a more positive mental outlook/not being depressed. 

Trt isn't supposed to make you feel like you're on a cycle or like super man. Only to feel like a normal man.


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I do have a pill splitter from when i was taking AI. 
I've been doing .5cc per week split into 2 doses for a total of 100mg per week recently.I still had those results.  
I used to take a higher dose (between 180 and 200) but not right now.
I think your idea of lowering my TRT dose might be a good idea. 





Jin said:


> you should lower your test dose. You're already above range. You can afford to take a bit less with no adverse effects.
> 
> Why add another drug when you can simply reduce another slightly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

I do have most of those benefits.
I want to experience all of that. 
I have to either lower my TEST or add AI. 
I'll have to try one of those options, then get another blood test.
Thank you




Jin said:


> for me the benefits of test are:
> 
> wanting to to live and enjoy life
> having a sex drive
> ...


----------



## Rip (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your feedback.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok, 100mg/wk is a low dose, but as you've suggested it's the resulting levels that matter. You should count youself lucky that you're such a high responder. That's great. 

I think lowering the the dose is the right thing to try first. I doubt you'll notice any difference in well being, but if you do you can always go back up.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 16, 2017)

Rip said:


> I have 1mg. Arimidex.
> I guess I should get some liquid instead, so I can take a lower dose.
> Thank you



Get a pill cutter.  Couple bucks at a drugstore


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Her a pill cutter.  Couple bucks at a drugstore



yeah or go to home depot and buy a pack of razor blades, please dont cut ur finger off


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah, I went down to 0.2 mL. twice per week. I guess that's 80mg. 
I'm trying that for now. 
Thank you Jin


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 22, 2017)

That really isn't high E2 for being on

If no gyno
If no broken dick
if no emotional issues (shouldn't be that low)
If no high blood preasure

Then leave it all alone

That's a great test level for trt

If you do need an AI I'd switch to Aromasin and run it every 5 days at .25mg

What people fail to understand about Aromasin and why it's the best for these situations is it kill the estrogen but not all of it and takes days to grow back to where it was.

Aromasin has been proven not to be needed ed or eod because it take over 72 hour to rebuild back up to where it was.

Why every 5 days? So you don't get too low after a few weeks.

The lower you e2 gets the lower both test level get also and here is where most fail by lowering everything or taking an AI then having to raise test

The other option a professional would tell you to do is don't take an ai but lower your test and both will go down

Lowering your does just by 20mg to 40mg a week will lower the e2.

Maybe you should Lower the test by 20mg then retest in 4 weeks

Personally I wouldn't change anything myself.

Keep in mind you can test in 2 weeks or 1 week changing nothing and all be lower, you'll never test then same each time.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 22, 2017)

Jin said:


> you should lower your test dose. You're already above range. You can afford to take a bit less with no adverse effects.
> 
> Why add another drug when you can simply reduce another slightly?
> 
> ...



Great stuff here brother!


----------



## Rip (Dec 23, 2017)

Great info. 
I also have polycythemia.
I did lower it 20mg.
I'm going to retest in a few weeks.
I have to pay for it out of pocket. 
I appreciate your help.
Thank you




SFGiants said:


> That really isn't high E2 for being on
> 
> If no gyno
> If no broken dick
> ...


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2017)

Rip said:


> Great info.
> I also have polycythemia.
> I did lower it 20mg.
> I'm going to retest in a few weeks.
> ...



Yeah just lower the test is very best option then IMO as you have.


----------

